# بر الوالدين في المسيحة !!



## ocean (30 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة

سألني بعض المسلمين بالسؤال ده

هل هناك دلائل على توصيات ببر الوالدين في المسيحة ؟؟ مثل ماهو في الإسلام ؟

عاوز اسمع رد عشان اقوله لهم

غفر لكم الرب
​


----------



## MATTEW (30 يونيو 2010)

*
- "ايها الاولاد اطيعوا والديكم في  الرب لان هذا حق.  اكرم اباك وامك.التي هي اول وصية  بوعد.  لكي يكون لكم خير وتكونوا طوال الاعمار على الارض.  وانتم ايها  الآباء لا تغيظوا اولادكم بل ربوهم بتأديب الرب وانذاره" (أف1:6-4).

++++++++++++++++++++

**

- "يا بني اعن اباك في شيخوخته ولا تحزنه في حياته.   وان ضعف عقله فاعذر  ولا تهنه وانت في وفور قوتك فان الرحمة للوالد لا تنسى.  وباحتمالك هفوات  امك تجزى خيرا" (سي14:3-16).

+++++++++++++++++++++++++
**

- "اكرم اباك بكل قلبك ولا تنس مخاض امك.  اذكر انك بهما كونت فماذا  تجزيهما مكافاة عما جعلا لك" (سى30،29:8).


- "اسمع يا ابني تأديب ابيك ولا ترفض شريعة امك.  لانهما اكليل نعمة لراسك  وقلائد لعنقك" (أم8:1).

- "تذكر اباك وامك اذا جلست بين العظماء.  لئلا تنساهما امامهم ويسفهك تعود  معاشرتهم فتود لو لم تولد منهما وتلعن يوم ولادتك" (سي19،18:23).

- "يا ابني احفظ وصايا ابيك ولا تترك شريعة امك.  اربطها على قلبك  دائما.قلّد بها عنقك.  اذا ذهبت تهديك.  اذا نمت تحرسك واذا استيقظت فهي  تحدّثك.  لان الوصية مصباح والشريعة نور وتوبيخات الادب طريق الحياة"  (أم20:6-23).

- "اسمع لابيك الذي ولدك ولا تحتقر امك اذا شاخت" (أم22:23).

- "اكرم اباك وامك لكي تطول ايامك على الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك"  (خر12:20).

- "اكرم اباك وامك كما اوصاك الرب الهك لكي تطول ايامك ولكي يكون لك خير  على الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك" (تث16:5).

- "ابو الصدّيق يبتهج ابتهاجا ومن ولد حكيما يسرّ به.  يفرح ابوك وامك  وتبتهج التي ولدتك.  يا ابني اعطني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي" (أم25،24:23).


- "اكرم اباك وامك واحب قريبك كنفسك" (مت19:19).


- "موسى قال اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا" (مر10:17).

- "انت تعرف الوصايا: لا تزن.  لا تقتل.  لا تسرق.  لا تشهد بالزور.  لا  تسلب.  اكرم اباك وامك" (مر19:10؛ لو20:18).

سلام الرب معك 
*


----------



## ocean (30 يونيو 2010)

ماثيوووووووووووو

انته ايييييييييييييييه

سلام الرب معك وشكرا كثييييير


----------



## MATTEW (30 يونيو 2010)

*اهلا بيك عزيزي و اي استفسار اخر لا تتردد في طرحه 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## أَمَة (30 يونيو 2010)

تمت الإجابة
يغلق الموضوع​


----------

